

The NY Tech Meetup Showcase (today btw 3:30 - 6:30) - spencerfry
http://nytm.org/showcase/
60 New York City startups are putting on a demo pit (free to attend) today from 3:30 to 6:30 at FIT's Great Hall. We are one of the companies, but I know of at least a handful of other Hacker News folks that will be there too. It's free and should be a good time.
======
innonate
this is notable because it's the first totally free expo for startups too. no
pay for play! all abt the community, baby!

------
spencerfry
60 New York City startups are putting on a demo pit (free to attend) today
from 3:30 to 6:30 at FIT's Great Hall. We are one of the companies, but I know
of at least a handful of other Hacker News folks that will be there too. It's
free and should be a good time.

~~~
Alex3917
Cool, I'll be sure to stop by.

------
whitneyhess
Can't wait to see all of the great demos at tonight's NYTM showcase! I'll be
there helping out so find me (the short redheaded chick) if you need anything.

------
Jschwa
I think this is the first time that the top NY Startup talent will all be in
one place demoing. I'm really looking forward to this.

------
fredericguarino
innonate, bravo for putting this together for the NY Tech community ! See you
later today !

------
adamiss
some great companies on the list, and the most I've seen together for a free
event.

~~~
spencerfry
Yeah, it's going to be a great event. I hope we can have one on the weekend
sometime too. That'd allow more people to be able to show up.

